# Over stimmed, so disappointed - not sure what happens next can anyone help?



## Julesa2 (Jun 8, 2012)

This is our first IUI and after years of waiting I was so excited but knew things could go wrong. They suspected I had over stimmed but checked and I was fine, two days later I had far to many follicles so we could not go ahead. I am unsure what happens now, we were told to use protection and wait for my period. Any idea when this will happen and what happens now. I am continuing my nasal spray and obviously have stopped my menopur injections. Its so hard to plan anything with all this   I'm 37 and panicking.


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi there. Sorry to hear about what has happened, esp after waiting so long. The same thing happened to me with my first iui. I was on clomid and gonalF injections and I produced too many follicles and my iui cycle was abandoned. My clinic only allowed up to 3 follicles and won't do insemination with anything more. I had five big follies and was gutted to have everything come to a sudden stop. We decided to still try naturally at home even although there was a chance that we were risking a multiple pregnancy but it didn't work and I tested negative. Did they say how many follies u had? I'm not suggesting to try naturally at home like I did cos that's a very personal choice and there's the risk of multiples!

You should talk to your clinic to find out what happens next but with me I just started my second iui cycle when my AF came. It also wasn't counted as one of my NHS funded cycles. Sometimes iff the first iui cycle doesn't work then it can be seen as a good thing to help your second cycle more successful as they'll now have a good indication of what drugs work for you. 

Hope that helped a little. Jules x


----------



## Julesa2 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi Jules

Thanks! I had 9 follicles all getting big and growing fast so i know realistically they had to stop it. I was tempted to just risk it with no protection but husband said no!! we did however use nothing the night before my last scan  , im not worried though. So I guess really I am waiting for Flo to arrive then it starts again, i had heard some people are told to wait a month but perhaps that's more on ivf. I have to call them on Friday so think i will ask more questions! She did say to over respond was better than under! Doesn't make me feel any better though. Its just hard to believe they grew so much in two days . Anyway, fingers crossed for next time x


----------



## borderbound (Jun 30, 2012)

Bit different, but after waiting for ages to start I also had to cancel my first round of IUI for the opposite reason, follicles just didn't grow to a decent size.  I'm 27 and was 0n 100mg of Clomid. I took lots of supplements/vitamins on top of that and ate more full fat diary, red meat, spinach etc... I was truly gutted when they said I hadn't responded to the treatment. 

9 Follies is a lot though so I understand why they didn't go ahead...

I think when you wait for so long you're ready to not get pregnant, but you're not ready to not try. 

Hopefully next month will be better for you.. xx

PS: What drugs were you on?


----------



## Julesa2 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi 

I know its just all so difficult. That's two of my friends ivf's failed and it is hard to keep positive. On Saturday i had my first alcohol in 4 months as i thought whats the point in being good anymore as like you say i have done everything right! Now i feel so guilty though!   . 
I was on Buserelin Nasal Spray and 112.5iu of menopur and have been told to keep on my Spray just now. The hospital are now saying if this second attempt doesn't work on a lower dose there is no point continuing and i should move to ivf but where i live that means another long wait. They are also saying even when my period does come they cant guarantee they can fit me in for that cycle and i may need to call back the following month, meaning I am on a spray and life is on hold for ages doing nothing . 
What stage are you at now then? x


----------



## borderbound (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh   - I really feel your pain. It's a never ending problem after problem environment with so little good news all round. 

I had no alchohol for ages (but then I don't drink much anyway) but had a few diet cokes after my first round was cancelled and ate like a total pig feeling sorry for myself for a few days, then on saturday night I had a shot of vodka, im not even sure why- I don't even drink vodka! and of course I got my period the next morning - so felt bloody stupid. I know it's tiny but I just felt angry at myself. 

I'm on CD3, day two of Clomid 150mg (It's not affecting me yet, even though dose is higher...) I take these for another 3 days and then scan on CD11 (next wed) where I'm praying they dont tell me my eggs are useless again. 

It's such a pain that you may have to go down a route that involves a lot of waiting. I think i'll be the same if I have to go onto IVF so I"m hoping not. Actually I'll be really annoyed at my body. 26 years old. Shouldn't be having problems.


----------



## Julesa2 (Jun 8, 2012)

a few cokes and a vodka shot!I am starting to wonder if any of it even matters anymore when i hear of people doing everything 'wrong' that fall pregnant first shot! So many of my friends its worked straight away. Gosh ten years between us and we are both in the same boat. I didn't meet my husband until I was 32 so that's why we are trying at this old age!! Ironically the hospital told me my body was responding like a younger woman's, as if somehow that would make it easier. Anyway good luck with everything and i hope it all works out for you x


----------



## bluepumpkin (Sep 18, 2010)

I've just had the same experience. First iui and over-stimmed. Feel a bit annoyed that they didn't reduce my gonal f dose when the first scan showed three follicles, they left me on 75iu then three days later scanned again and said 'oops there are still three big ones!' and the plan was to reduce my dose but blood testing showed I was already surging so too late. Cycle cancelled and two months to wait until they'll try again..... I'm so disappointed, felt really good about this one and really had my hopes up. Just wish they'd reduced my dose after the first scan! And I wish I could just go again on the next cycle.
Annoyingly I'd used 25iu of my next pen too, before cycle being cancelled. Do I really have to throw this in the bin instead of saving it for my next cycle in 7 weeks? Advice gratefully received!


----------



## Julesa2 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi 

im so sorry its happened to you to.  I don't have any advice about your pen as i wasn't using it sorry. Today was the day we had hoped would be results day for us if the IUI had been done. I still have not got my period and my last injection was 17 days ago so i just feel so in limbo doing nothing but using the nasal spray. I had been told I may get a chance this cycle but they may be full so it would be the following month. I so want to book a holiday and get away form all this stuff but I cant plan anything!! for once in my life I am wanting Aunt Flo to arrive!! Why did they say you had to wait a month? x


----------



## bluepumpkin (Sep 18, 2010)

I know the limbo feeling! Today would have been our insemination day so I guess I would have been two weeks behind you. I can't wait for my AF to arrive too, and the next one! Seems terrible to be wishing the days (and the eggs!) away but there you go!

What a pain that they might delay you as they're too busy! I guess that's a good sign in terms of their popularity at least, a busy clinic should be a good one! They've told me to wait so my ovaries can 'recover' and something to do with the corpus luteum looking like a follicle in ultrasound so if we go again this next cycle then they might think I have lots of follicles developing when they're not really there. You'd think they would have disappeared by then, and there are certainly clinic that allow you to carry straight on so I don't know. Lots of clinic let you do iui with 3 big follicles too so perhaps mine is just ultra cautious. 

Do you think you'll try next cycle if they can squeeze you in? I can't wait to get going again but October is slightly better for me in terms of my shifts so I guess I'm playing the waiting game..... Hope your AF hurries up either way! X


----------



## Julesa2 (Jun 8, 2012)

Every clinic seems to have slightly different procedures don't they. Yes I can't wait to start again!the longer flo is taking to arrive though the weirder I feel as  I've gone from being excited to gutted and now just irritated waiting! My clinic won't do 3 follicles either . I will let you know how I get on.  x


----------



## bluepumpkin (Sep 18, 2010)

Yes do let me know how you get on. It's annoying that the clinics have such different policies, how can they all be right?!   I'd have happily gone with the iui with 3 follies but it seemed silly to go against their advice. Good luck with your next cycle anyway, hopefully we'll both get our bfps! X


----------



## Domingo (May 27, 2012)

If you ladies are ovulating regularly, do you know why they're stimulating your OV?

I'm wondering because I'm about to start IUI next month and the fertility specialist was totally against any kind of hormonal stimulation for me even though my cycles aren't that regular. I do ovulate each month as far as I can tell but the day can vary quite a lot. She explained that it's not necessary if you ovulate and recommends against it but this thread has me wondering if I should push for it?


----------



## Julesa2 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi 

I was so surprised I was given Ovulation induction as I ovulate totally fine! I presumed I wouldn't need all these drugs but nobody really explained anything they just said it was the best way and started me on the drugs. This way they are confident they will perform the IUI at exactly the right time. This is just another example of every hospital being different. I had heard there was a pill that had a good success rate rather than injections but when i asked they said no that's just for people who don't ovulate, maybe you will be on this pill whatever it is? I would definitely push for more answers. Good luck!! Its all so hard and so unfair for us all. That's another friend just announced her pregnancy! x


----------



## bluepumpkin (Sep 18, 2010)

Yes I never had the option not to take drugs although they do perform unmediated iui at my clinic. My consultant recommended injectables straight away. At least if you're unmediated you won't have our problem of cancellation due to over stimulation!    Good luck!


----------



## ttc79 (Jun 3, 2012)

hi ladies , i am currently undergoing ivf treatment however due to the number of follies not reaching the mature size of 18 our clinic is looking at transferring us to iui for this cycle if 1 gets to 18 . but reading you rcomments regarding 3 follies getting iui cancelled. can i ask what size they were? as my others were measuring 9,10 ,13 on wed but am still injecting gonal f 150 . go back tomoz for decision.  dont really know enough about iui as we were all prepared for ivf .  thanks for any feedback  
pma to all


----------



## Julesa2 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi. Mines were 2 x 14 ' 3x 15'  2 x 13 and 2 x 12 so no way they would continue. I think if I was private I would have been suitable for ivf.good luck keep us posted x


----------



## bluepumpkin (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi ttc, mine were 15, 16 and 17 I think, but I was already surging so I'd have had to go ahead without getting any to 18 if I was going to continue with that cycle. The clinic told me that they consider follies over 13mm to be 'fertilisable' if that's any help. Good luck!


----------



## Julesa2 (Jun 8, 2012)

I took a test today just in case a miracle happened but of course it was negative! So i called hospital and they want me in on Monday for a scan and bloods with a view to starting injecting on Monday. I said I thought you had to have a period first and she said yes lets hope it comes over weekend! So ironically I really want my period to start or I can only presume nothing can happen yet.


----------



## bluepumpkin (Sep 18, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your bfn but it's exciting that you can just jump straight back in! Good luck and hope your AF is on it's way!


----------



## Julesa2 (Jun 8, 2012)

Had scan today which showed I have a large follicle of 30mm left over and another smaller one they need to get rid of! Tomorrow I have to go back and get the booster jag to try and get rid of it, how depressing its not for the right reasons I am getting the booster! I have go back next week to maybe start injections,maybe not!  . They said I might not bleed at all which I thought you had to in order to start the next cycle. Its all so confusing


----------



## bluepumpkin (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh dear sorry to hear that, doesn't your body just get rid if them itself? There's so much to learn isn't there?! I wonder how they know what day to start your drugs if AF hasn't arrived? How confusing. Well I hope and send lots of    that you get your AF and can start your next cycle ASAP, fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Julesa2 (Jun 8, 2012)

Thank you.I I know its nuts I'm more confused than ever now!! X


----------



## bluepumpkin (Sep 18, 2010)

Me too! Keep me posted, I'd be interested to know how it all happens. Wonder if they're still there because you haven't bled yet? Still keeping fingers crossed for your AF, am sure that must simplify things. X


----------



## Julesa2 (Jun 8, 2012)

Went today to be told I probably wont bleed because my bloods are a low level and my lining is quite thin. I am still clueless to why i have simply 'missed' this bleed. I have been given the booster jag which made me quite upset as under any other circumstance I would be getting this to get my IUI in a few days . So i go back next Tuesday with the hope that the follicles have gone! If so I can start injecting again on a lower dose which should take a lot longer to react on. I am now reacting full blown menopausal to the nasal spray so not feeling very positive about being like this for the next month at least x


----------



## bluepumpkin (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh really, that's weird, you'd think your body would want to bleed whatever the thickness of your lining, u thought that was all hormonally controlled? But I guess they know what they're talking about, that's their job after all!

Sorry to hear your nasal spray is making you feel rotten. I'm not on any mess at all since they cancelled my cycle so I'm just waiting for my boobs to stop hurting so much! Why do you have to keep taking the spray? Maybe that's why you don't need to bleed.


----------



## Julesa2 (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh the sore boobs,I had that when I started my spray but not anymore  they told me I Will continue on the spray all the way through even in the2wk wait (should I ever get a shot!) Which I found weird but they said its so its quicker/easier to run the cycles together.how you feeling about stuff? X


----------



## bluepumpkin (Sep 18, 2010)

Ah ok. What a pain having to take meds even after a cancelled cycle! 
I'm feeling a bit down today. One of my really good friends is pregnant with her second she just told me today. And I've just been falling out with my OH and so am a bit low but I'm sure I'll be back on track soon! X


----------



## ttc79 (Jun 3, 2012)

hi, just a wee message to say i know how you are all feeling , my ivf cycle was abandoned before EC due to poor response then iui a no go because hadnt reached required follie size . Am gutted after the long wait to get to this stage but  go again in 3 months , just waiting on AF to arrive -whenever that may be .  take care to all x


----------



## bluepumpkin (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh ttc sorry to hear that.   the waiting us so hard isn't it? We'll get there in the end though!   x


----------



## Julesa2 (Jun 8, 2012)

hi girls,its just all so hard and never ending, im also arguing with husband and just feel everythings so heavy isn't it.ttc, why three months? X


----------



## ttc79 (Jun 3, 2012)

hi julesa2, i think my clinic leaves it for 3 af cycles to give body a chance clear out the ivf drugs/follies to clear etc before starting again . 
hope you are ok xx


----------



## bluepumpkin (Sep 18, 2010)

Gosh three months! That's stressful. I'm feeling better about the wait than I was although all the arguing isn't helping at all..... Wish I felt less stressed! I haven't even properly started yet and it's hard already!


----------



## ttc79 (Jun 3, 2012)

Aww bluepumpkin , thats no so good about the arguing- OH maybe feeling bit worried too . Am not to bad about waiting the 3 months this time , i was gutted our ivf cycle got abandoned but was better to abandon b4 EC than after it if expected response was not a positive one as it would have meant it would have classed as a cycle n therefore meant we would have had to wait 2 years for another go unless funded ourselves. whereas it only a 3 month wait this way and expect better response next time as dose level be more accurate.  
Are you ivf or iui?


----------



## bluepumpkin (Sep 18, 2010)

Hey ttc, yes I'm iui, and you're absolutely right about   the better option being abandoning before EC rather than after. I feel ok about the failed cycle now, gives us more of a chance to get doses right next time doesn't it? At first I was devastated though and OH didn't seem to understand that at all! I guess the hormones ramp it all up don't they, and the scans make it all feel so real!   Got my AF today, four days early as predicted my early LH surge, so it's a month and counting now!  
Why would you have a two year wait until another cycle? Surely they're better to find one ASAP? Good luck to you for next time' when are you cycling again? X


----------



## Julesa2 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi girls,I got a scan today to see where I'm at and was told they would phone me his afternoon after the blood results came in and if I was ok I could start injecting tonight on the lowest dose. So they didn't call me! I tried calling and got an answer machine .so I've risked it and injected! I can't believe nobody called me,I'll phone tomo morning,I figured what harm could it do?


----------



## jellybaby81 (Jul 6, 2012)

hi jules a2
just jumping in here for a quick qs if that's ok? also just had a cancelled cycle 2 was ago and waiting on af to come which i know it prob won't cos i had this situation 2 yrs ago. the clinic have told me to wait 40 days and then they will give me.something for af. i was following this thread and wondering if they are letting u inject with no bleed?
thanks in advance, cancelled cycles SUCK!!!!!
Ps can't believe they never rang u back... v weird but one injection can't hurt
jb


----------



## jellybaby81 (Jul 6, 2012)

ps julesa and blue pumpkin..... likewise on the arguing with husband.....he has no idea how i feel about the cancelled.cycle and never asked or asks. feeling quite alone at the moment cos have no-one else to talk about this but him. anyone doing counselling? sorry if too personal a question.
jb


----------



## Nuttytart (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi i really feel for you overstimming its just happened to me and I was gutted and angry because the doctor originally said I should just be doing a natural cycle anyway. I even had extra scans and still overstimmed. It was a huge disappointment but all we can do is move on and look forward to the next one. Ive been ttc for nearlly 2 years and all around me is everyone getting pregnant having babies them growing up. Im sure its the same for us all. We just have to support each other. best wishes.


----------



## Julesa2 (Jun 8, 2012)

hi girls. I called the hospital today and eventually when someone called me back I was told, yes i was to start back so lucky I did just go for it last night. So the next cycle finally begins! I don't hold much hope of not over stimming again but trying to be positive since i am on lowest dose. Husband is acting really weird and withdrawn and I hate all of this so much.  
Anyway, Jellybelly, 40 days?!! How frustrating. I always thought you had to bleed to start again but turns out you don't, my lining is think enough to get started without a bleed, they told me because I still had these big follicles left over I probably would not have bled so I'm so glad i called. I don't fancy counselling as I can talk to a few of my friends also going through this although I think husband could do with it as he's being so weird. 
Nuttytart, i know i feel angry now to, as its been so many years now and so many friends are on to baby number 2, one of my friends is due her second today. Its a strange mix of emotions being genuinely delighted for them but so envious to. Where are you at now? x


----------



## ttc79 (Jun 3, 2012)

hi all . 
Bluepumpkin - as we are nhs funded for our ivf cycles - we were told that once we have 1 cycle and its unsuccessful we are back to bottom of the waiting list which really sucks as in our area it is approx 2 year wait unless we were to self fund it which would prob have to be the case. Fingers crossed  it doesnt come to that. am currently waiting on Af to arrive (and since this is the 1st one since abandoned cycle) goodness knows when she will appear . 

nuttytart - know how you feel about getting the response you did despite the extra scans etc, we were the same - you overstimmed and we understimmed - only increased our dose 2 days before abandoning cycle  yet we had been stimming for 12 days previous to this. 

to everyone else hope you are all ok and looking forward and full of PMA for the next time


----------



## bluepumpkin (Sep 18, 2010)

Hey jules, yay for starting your next cycle! How exciting! Lucky you second guessed the clinic and went ahead with the injections, can't believe they never called you.  . Are the big follicles still there then? Or did they go after the injection? Sorry to hear your husbands being weird, I guess it's hard for them too but I do feel like we go through the worst of it!  

Jellybaby, 40 days, yikes! Hope you get your AF before that! God knows I was busting for mine just so my boobs would go down its been agony! And sorry to hear you've been arguing too. I haven't told anyone else either and it's really hard to only have your partner to talk to. It's hard for them to understand I think and all the drugs make you a bit   too which they can't seem to comprehend. We haven't had counselling, I don't really feel like talking to a stranger about it although I guess that's just what we're all doing here though! 

Nuttytart - I know the feeling! Sorry it's happened to you too. When can you try again? And what dose were you on? I'm going to be on either 37.5 gonal f daily or 37.5 one day and 75 the next apparently. Docs still making their mind up. Will you try unstimulated next time? 

Ttc I can't believe that! You'd think once you were on treatment then you'd be at the top of the list until you finished all the tries you were entitled to! What a daft system!


----------



## Julesa2 (Jun 8, 2012)

a two year wait, how awful, my hospital is 3 iui's and 2 ivf's. Although if this iui doesn't go ahead they have recommended i move to ivf althugh i will have quite a wait. 
bluepumpkin, the follicles are still at 16 and 14mm but she says they will now ignore these ones for the new cycle as they are old?! who knows. have a good weekend girls x


----------



## bluepumpkin (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks jules. Good luck, keep us posted! My clinic are sending out a new prescription do I'm aiming to start shrink next cycle, less than a month to starting injections again so I'm trying to lose some of the weight I gained and get as healthy as possible before we start! Had a few glasses of wine after the disappointment so back on the water now and a little glass of wine at the weekend until I start stimming again. I put on a good few pounds in the two weeks of stimming and just after, felt really bloated and wasn't doing so much exercise as normal, the nurse told me to lay off it for a bit, and combined with the 'healthy' eating for follicle production I felt like a right lardy thing. Need to shift it now before starting all over again!


----------



## Julesa2 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi pumpkin I know I have put on weight and feel a mess,I have gone from workouts everyday to nothing as didn't want to risk rupturing an ovary so just been walking but yuk everythings tight.good luck hope you are on the health kick.
well I have bad news,I'm in a mess.todays scan showed an abnormality and doctor was called in.somehow my right tube has become blocked with fluid in it.I have never had any infection or anything that causes blocked tubes and I had an hsg.it looks like solution is to tie my tube ie steralise me.I'm devastated and can't take it in or understand what's going on. They have offered me iui on thu but we know success is rare now.from what 'm reading  this fluid can be dangerous so tomo i might turn up at hospital to get answers,


----------



## bluepumpkin (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh jules I'm so sorry. Can they do ivf instead? Surely that would bypass the tube issues? Gosh what a shame. Hope you're ok. I'm just starting work so can't write much but didn't want to read and run. Sending you lots of hugs and positive energy and hope they come up with some good suggestions at your appointment.     xx


----------



## Julesa2 (Jun 8, 2012)

spoke to doctor and it something called a  hydrosalpinx which is basically fluid in the tube. I dont know whether its worth doing IUI on Thursday, i need to decide soon as meant to trigger tonight at midnight. Basically the fluid can make implantation more difficult (on an already difficult situation) plus my left side may be damaged but i wont know until the laparoscopy in around 3 months. I think if i go ahead i am just prolonging my agony as it would literally be a miracle to work but if i dont do it i may never know. Next week is our first year anniversary and we are both devastated and don't feel like celebrating anything. Yes i can do ivf after i get my tube(s) tied in around 3months - so i could go private or wait until around April for nhs. Still makes me feel horrific losing one or two. She say sits highly unusual whats happened to me in this way x


----------



## bluepumpkin (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh bless you that's a real spanner in the works. Right before your anniversary too.   Well don't lose hope, you'll get there in the end, one way or another! What did you decide about the iui tomorrow? It's hard to give up on a cycle whatever the chances of success are isn't it? But maybe it's best to save your money and energy for the ivf? I'm sure you'll make the right decision either way. Sorry that you've had such a stressful week, I'm sending you lots of   and hope you feel better soon. Xx


----------



## Julesa2 (Jun 8, 2012)

thank you  . We are going for it! thats if nothing changes when i get there and it doesn't go ahead but i guess i need to see it through then get the other problems sorted! We are nhs but i cant help feeling if  was private this may not have happened but who knows x


----------



## bluepumpkin (Sep 18, 2010)

Yay, good luck! Let us know how you get on! Fingers crossed for tomorrow!


----------



## bluepumpkin (Sep 18, 2010)

Hey jules, how did you get on? X


----------



## Julesa2 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hey.I guess it went ok.dh count wasnt the best so overall all the odds are against us but at least we got a shot and at least im finally off the drugs.stomach been quite sore since.I just want the laparoscopy now to find out what's going on. I feel quite flat.how you feeling?x


----------



## bluepumpkin (Sep 18, 2010)

Hey you're PUPO so you might as well enjoy it! Stay positive mrs! You never know, it might just happen. I'll be crossing my fingers for you. Any news when you might get the laparoscopy? At least you're off the drugs as you say, I can't say I'm looking forward to starting all that again! I've been feeling a bit rubbish too over the weekend but better this evening. I'm feeling a bit sad that summer is almost over and I'm still not pregnant! But trying to stay positive. Keep me posted anyway!


----------



## Julesa2 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi pumpkin just to say thats me just got my negative result.  Even thought i knew it would take a miracle it still hurt to hear it and im sad i have no more chances now. They want me back in 5wks to see how the fluid in my tube is looking.I guess il be back on board next summer for ivf although just now I feel i just want to give up. I feel my whole summer has been wasted and indeed the last few years of false hoping every month if this tube problem was already there. I am going to drink wine tonight!! Good luck with everything on your journey!! x


----------



## bluepumpkin (Sep 18, 2010)

Aw jules I'm really sorry to hear that, it was worth a try though.   I wish you the best of luck with your appointment in a few weeks and lots of love and luck and baby dust for next year. It's a long and hard journey but you'll get there in the end! Let your hair down a bit, have a good old cry and a glass of wine or two, then when you're ready you can get back on that wagon and start planning your next go. Sending you more   and   xxxxxx


----------

